
Ask HN: When should I use static website? - eble
I am trying to build a website showing the available cars for rent. Should I build a static or dynamic website?
======
Isammoc
As usual, there are many obvious question (and some less obvious ones):

\- How often do you change the available cars?

\- Is there a registration for something? (newsletter apart, can your users
save a car for later?)

\- who will do the actual modifications? How easy for this person to change
what (s)he has to change?

\- From where do you perform the modifications?

------
TechHawk
If you need the website up fast, and don't have much experience with dynamic
websites, I would go for a simple static website to begin with and then expand
it over time.

Personally, I like to go with dynamic websites most of the time. I have
templates to help me get going fast and if I ever need to implement some
dynamic functionality I can just extend the existing implementation.

------
skaplun
do the simplest solution for you(probably static), then expand it if you want

